# Provera 10mg - 14 days????



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies

So am just about to start Provera 10mg for 14 days..
I have been looking at my sheet and i was on 20mg for 14 days last time.. why would 
he of changed this??

Is 14 dys the usual time? I have been researching on the net and 10 days is wat seems to be popular. Can i just take it for 10 days or is that a silly thing to do? It took me 3 days to get AF last time.. i just had that its 14 days then another 3 or 4 to get pd and then another 5 to take clomid.. you know it just ads up so quickly.

Does anyone think i can just change it to 10 days? Shouldnt be a problem should it??

Thanks ladies.

EMily


----------

